# indemnité entretien



## lgpuce (6 Août 2022)

bonjour,
je suis en haute Savoie et la vie ici est très cher

je m'apprête à signer un nouveau contrat

pour l'indemnité d'entretien , je connais les minimum légaux mais j'aimerai prendre plus sans exagérer quand même

pouvez vous me dire combien vous prenez?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Août 2022)

Bonsoir. Tout dépend...tu peux faire un forfait journalier indépendant du nbre d'heures. Combien d'heures max tu accueilles ?


----------



## lgpuce (6 Août 2022)

9.5 h pour ce contrat
sinon entre 7h et 18h


----------



## chantal01 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, les tarifs sont libre sans être en dessous des minimum, tu prends ce que tu veux en fonction des activités que tu fais, la vie est plus chère donc il vaut mieux augmenter ton taux horaire que tes IE, comme ça tu cotises plus pour la retraite et le ie se déclarent aux impots. bonne journée


----------



## kikine (12 Août 2022)

de 7h a 18h ça fait 11h perso se serait un minimum de 5.50 a 6€


----------



## isa19 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 perso j'ai des contrtAs de 11h/jr je suis au tarif I.E légal 4.34€ mais taux horaire net  à 3.90€.  Comme pour les impôts on rajoute les I.E aux salaires je reste au minimum légal.  Cela n'engage que moi.


----------

